
Start-Up Chile Demo Day: Here are the 32 startups pitching this Wednesday - kamakazizuru
http://thenextweb.com/la/2012/05/21/its-start-up-chile-demo-day-here-are-the-32-startups-pitching-today/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=Start-Up%20Chile%20Demo%20Day%3A%20Here%20are%20the%2032%20startups%20pitching%20this%20Wednesday&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
illumen
I wonder which of these will turn into billion $ companies?

------
mbustamante
i'm glad that my government do these kind of things. I hope these companies
stay in Chile and help to grow the chilean startup community

